# Thanksgiving.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just wondering what all of my fellow GPer's are doing for Thanksgiving?

I have to work. I also have to make sure that the store is ready for black friday so I guess it will be a LONG day. We don't do the whole turkey thing anyways so I told my co-worker that he could have the morning shift so he could be with his son and his mom as she makes a huge meal. That made me feel good. I have to be back at work by 4:30am on friday UGH!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is going to be the first time I've cooked Thanksgiving dinner. This was always a big holiday for my Grandma. She would invite everyone. She always made sure that no one was alone. If any of our friends had no where to go she made sure they came over. We lost her in February and it's gunna be hard to not have her here but I know she would have wanted me to do this just like she did.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You will make your grandma proud Krystal.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

We usually go all out for Thanksgiving...huge turkey...all the sides you could dream of...and about a hundred different kinda pies...lmao...
Plus don't forget...family....football....and beer....mmmm
Thats awesome that you helped your co-worker out like that...very sweet!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. His boy is only 3yrs old. His momma is a horrile person doesn't spend anytime with him. Michael works just hard. I rember what it was like when I was raising Andreas and people didn't think I had a family.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Unfortunately Im working a 24hr shift on Thanksgiving!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always been the wandering "type" i do go to my sisters for a few. then i usually head out and hang w/ friends. I'm not a turkey eater nor do i enjoy too many people crowding around so i keep it simple. Since i have my doggy now i guess i can give him some turkey :woof:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am sorry that you will be sooo busy! Thank goodness I get atleast Thanksgiving day off. I will be spending it with my family as well as with Jays family. Jay wanted me to cook this year, but we still have older females that take care of most of it, I will be making ham and potatoe casserole as a side for Jays families getogether.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

My husband refuses to do the whole Thanksgiving thing.So myself and the kids will be going over to my sisters house.My mom and younger sis and her family are supposed to be coming up from Fl for the holiday.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cooking for ingrates...I mean in laws. YAY! I was looking forward to the holidays until i found out my brother couldn't make it down. Oh well, they get store bought goodies. Last year my fudge was too rich ...It's fudge?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Andy i hope it is a slow day for you.

Sounds like everyone has some great days planned. If this snow keeps up I might not be working either. We have about 8-10in already and now the winds are picking up. The roads could be bbbbaaaadddd.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Andy you stay safe! I agree Sharon hopefully its a slow 24hrs. 

KG- You'll do great 
Sharon your so sweet to others 

My husbands family has lost 2 very main members last year
( that connected us to other family) so with families being so small we are joining my family with my husbands for a large Thanksgiving Dinner.

Then I am going to grab some food at LoneStars because that sounds like the place to be!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Had an AWESOME Thanksgiving...couldn't have asked for better food...better family...or better friends...how did yalls go?? Cowboys almost won...on a side note...I will post a few pics on this thread in a lil bit...I wish yall would to if ya got em...
I am very thankful for this forum...keeps my mind busy...and we all know an idle mind is the devils playground...
I have met some of the MOST AWESOME people I know...here on this forum...thank you all for being great friends...don't know what I would do without this place!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Get some sleep Sharon I'm sure the people will be lined up outside the doors like some scene from Dawn of the Dead Remember you can't kill these "zombies" though LOL!!! Watch your driving in the bad weather, seriously.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I worked for thanksgiving. I asked for it didn't I?


----------

